# Has anybody else............



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

shat themselves in their car?? I mean literally, not figuratively.

I wasn't very well last weekend, a pizza gave me galloping piakka and I was reduced to tears. 
Me and Di had organised a trip to Gemany to see my girls as it is Yasmin's 16th today, and I had to do the dad thing. We had to delay the trip by 24 hours due to the runny nature of things and by Saturday, we were both feeling better.Long story short, TT on autobahn, loads of fun, check into hotel, get some food, go and see the kids. Try to get a lane at the bowling alley, no joy, went to watch Eregon, very good even in German. Took the kids home and headed for the hotel. 
Autobahn cruising again, needed to fart................................got more than I bargained for, windows down, seat heater on.
Felt this needed to go in the Flame Room as I'm now going to swear like fuck at the pizza chain which inflicted me with Montezuma's revenge.
If/When I find out where the delivery came from, you'll be up to your fucking eyeballs in fucking health inspectors, you bunch of incompetant, wanky pizza making, greasy son of an Albanian goatherder.
The seat was cleaned, by the way. You've gotta love leather :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Damn man - you nasty :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some things are best kept to your self m8 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So you will 'follow through' with the pizza company? [smiley=toilet.gif] :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> You've gotta love leather :lol:


Probably still in the stitching :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

This thread should definitely be filed under "Too much information"


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been sick in my MR2 before, threw up all in the door cards ... rotton


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<fingers in ears>

la la la la la la


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i shit myself in the toilet before it was really awfull :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> i shit myself in the toilet before it was really awfull :lol:


No doubt you'll be suing Mr Armitage Shanks as well then?










And, as for you LakesTTer .........










Let it go son! :lol:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


>


That's so Grim ... I like it :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The standard of the British army these days


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Check this one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: same pizza


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe this should be in 'Other Marques' ...............as in 'Skid Marques'! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Maybe this should be in 'Other Marques' ...............as in 'Skid Marques'! :wink:


LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

LOL ... would have been funnier if the jacuzzi was on full hammer!!!


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Pictures....... its just all talk without the pictures..................... thankfully :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the moral of the story? Don't eat pizza :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> And the moral of the story? Don't eat pizza :roll:


What about Mc D's :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> And the moral of the story? Don't eat pizza :roll:


Or is it....... some things should be kept private


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And the moral of the story? Don't eat pizza :roll:
> ...


Or Burger King :twisted: :lol: :lol:



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And the moral of the story? Don't eat pizza :roll:
> ...


Could also be true :roll:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And the moral of the story? Don't eat pizza :roll:
> ...


Even worse [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bilbos said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I have to speak in David's defence. I like a BigMac from time to time


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Try KFC it throws further :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Try KFC it throws further :?


Somehow I never tried KFC?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Try KFC it throws further :?
> ...


You just don't know what you are missing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Right. What's your recommendation?


----------

